# Finance/economics degree?



## markrmau (8 November 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has a finance / economics degree.

I am thinking of doing post grad studies in this area (I am from an engineering background).

If anyone would not mind me asking questions, would it be possible to private message me?

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## bvbfan (9 November 2006)

Have you considered FINSIA?


----------



## arlee123 (9 November 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has a finance / economics degree.
> 
> I am thinking of doing post grad studies in this area (I am from an engineering background).
> 
> ...




I almost finish my finance/Engineering degree now...so if you have any Qs...just ask..will help if i can


----------



## markrmau (9 November 2006)

Thanks all for the responses. Silly thing is, that I don't know what to ask. 

I'll have to get back to you when I know what to ask.


----------



## smoothsatin (9 November 2006)

I have honors in economics and am currently employed as a retail and property consultant.

Why do you want to study these disciplines?


----------



## markrmau (10 November 2006)

I am interested in economic theory in general, and the idea of the market efficiency in particular. Initially it would be purely as an academic pursuit - I am not necesarily interested in pursuing this as a career, but that may change in the future.

I am an electrical engineer and would need to do this after hours.

As a first step, I am thinking of borrowing a number of course textbooks from a uni library and reading them. If I think it is for me I can talk to a few lecturers next year (too late for S1 start next year anyway).

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## bvbfan (10 November 2006)

Several uni's offer correspondence courses, Deakin, Monash, Charles Sturt, sorry I don't know many outside the east coast but I'm sure there are others.

Also FINSIA ican be done through distance learning which I am doing.
And that you'll be able to start February I'm guessing.


----------



## money tree (10 November 2006)

Hi Mark

I did the Securities Institute Diploma of Financial Markets course a few years back, cost me about $6k by correspondence. 

I still have all the material and would be willing to sell it at the right price. It covers economics, law, markets, derivatives, financial planning, and a few other subjects I cant think of this early in the morn.

This would be a much cheaper and easier way of gaining the knowledge you want. Of course you still have the option to sit the exams based on "prior learning".

 Or if anyone else is interested let me know....


----------



## smoothsatin (10 November 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> I am interested in economic theory in general, and the idea of the market efficiency in particular. Initially it would be purely as an academic pursuit - I am not necesarily interested in pursuing this as a career, but that may change in the future.
> 
> I am an electrical engineer and would need to do this after hours.
> 
> ...




Ok, when i tutored first year subjects at Monash, we used McTaggart et al. They have a combined micro/macro text. 

Economics in general, or neo classical economics specifically (terms are fairly much interchangeable nowadays) have a very narrow focus, i.e. money measuring happiness. This assumption is proving false, with all studies of happiness in society having peaked 30 years ago, just when this stream of economics came onto the radar. I suggest you do take face to face classes so you are exposed to discussion and some diversity of thought. If you rely on textbooks you will potentially become very narrow minded and detached from what economics should be about (which is increasing hapiness) and end up as one of the writers for the economist magazine, whom are mainly students taught by these over simplified textbooks and totally detached from the real world. 

An example of how neo classical economics misses the point. The current "low" unemployment should be a good thing according to neo class economics. However, there is often less job security, less security of hours (i.e more part time and casual jobs), more unpaid hours, less on the job leisure time etc. This stuff isn't measured in the uneployment stats, but is important to how happy people are with their jobs and inturn lives.

This can be carried over to many areas of economics, but i will stop ranting now


----------



## ducati916 (10 November 2006)

*markrmau* 

I have been watching this thread over the last couple of days to see how it develops. There would seem to be a variety of answers and suggestions.



> Ok, when i tutored first year subjects at Monash, we used McTaggart et al. They have a combined micro/macro text.




Economics can be, and very often is divided into *macro & micro*. *Macroeconomics* focuses upon general time trends at the national or international level and the study of national & global activity, while *microeconomics* is the study of individual markets.

You can further classify economics under; *mathematical,* or *intuitive. * Economics is thus classified under a model of examination.
*Econometrics*, is the statistical study of economic data, and falls under the purview of mathematical modelling. Finally you have the *social model of economics*, modeled upon Sociology, Psychology, Political Science, & Anthropology.

Add to that all the sub-specialities within the body of economics, and you start to realize what an immense subject economics actually is. [the economic study of; education, sports, public policy, politics, marriage, family, transportation networks, military conflict, pollution, international trade etc]

However, a simple, one sentence summation of economics would be; *the study of scarcity* 



> An example of how neo classical economics misses the point. The current "low" unemployment should be a good thing according to neo class economics. However, there is often less job security, less security of hours (i.e more part time and casual jobs), more unpaid hours, less on the job leisure time etc. This stuff isn't measured in the uneployment stats, but is important to how happy people are with their jobs and inturn lives.




This example is inaccurate. The employment data, of which there are a number of classifications of data, do, in point of fact reveal information regarding; casual labour, unpaid hours, plus a great deal more.

Finance, a completely separate although strongly linked subject, is as again broad.

jog on
d998


----------



## Knobby22 (12 November 2006)

I've got an MBA.
This couse featured three semesters (part time) on matters relating to sharemarket and valuing theory as well as simple accounting.


----------



## nizar (12 November 2006)

markrmau said:
			
		

> I am interested in economic theory in general, and the idea of the market efficiency in particular. Initially it would be purely as an academic pursuit - I am not necesarily interested in pursuing this as a career, but that may change in the future.
> 
> I am an electrical engineer and would need to do this after hours.
> 
> ...




Mark
Are u based in melbourne?

If you are, monash clayton bookshop have 50% off heaps of this years texts (clearing them out before next year) and the guy there reckons monday week they will be clearing them out for "a few bucks"

Titles include all fields but in finance/economics theyve got heaps of books on economics (micro/macro), financial markets, marketing, management, etc,etc.

I mite be picking up a few myself as well.

Knobby - just wanted to ask about the MBA, did u find it was worth it when looking back on it, and which field are you working in currently?

Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (13 November 2006)

Nizar

I am a consulting engineer.

I have deliberately chosen not to go the management route though I did the MBA. I did the one through Apesma.

I found it worthwhile as the knowledge about how companies work is invaluable as a generally funadamental investor. The marketing subject has been useful to understand how we get conned and also has helped me in my career.

As it is an engineering/science based MBA there were a couple of units relating to risk management and entrepreneurship that were very interesting and somewhat useful.

I hated the early management subjects with their Maslow needs theorys and other guff. I really think that part of the course is basically not very useful.
Later when you do some of the better management subjects it is far more interesting.  

If you have the time, an MBA will give you more opportunity though it is not as important as it once was 20 years ago I believe. It is not that expensive and you can claim it on tax. I would recommend it to anyone comtemplating getting into management or considering running their own business or having done a degree are looking to improve themselves.

K22


----------

